# Sig P226



## CMaki (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Sig folks,

I recently obtained my MN permit to purchase, and went Bill's Gun Shop (great place) bent on leaving with an M&P, Glock 22, or XDM .40. I has shot all and loved all of them, and just had to pick one. However, I glanced over at the Sig rack, hoping for a miracle, since i had looked at them, but ruled them out do to their higher price. I saw a factory refurbed basic P226 sitting there at a very nice price. Something took hold of me, and I took the gun out of the case, held it, and bought it on the spot. I was shocked at myself, because I had spent a month shopping, researching, and testing. To be honest, I was a little nervous when I got it home. The next day I put about 10 mags through it and LOVED it! The accuracy, felt recoil, and fit in my hand were ridiculous. I am so glad I bought this gun...folks on the other forums can keep their plastic :smt082 . 

Now for the fun part:
I'm guessing several of you owners carry, and I'm interested in hearing how (holsters, positions, etc..). Also, is there anything I need to know about this gun, such as maintenance tips or tricks?


Sig On!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, out of the choices mentioned, I think you made a good choice, although I still would have looked at the Ruger SR40....probably could have gotten it new, for what you paid for the Sig.....if carrying is anything like my state, good luck.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great choice !!
I carry OWB and have found some good deals on holsters at Optics Planet on both DeSantis and Blackhawk holsters. Blackhawk holster #14 fits the P226.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Beltman belt and a crossbreed supertuck will keep it hidden and pretty comfortable. If you dress right that setup hide almost anything.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

blackhawk cqc in all positions depending on situation and clothing. i also use a blackhawk IWB holster and i find myself with this setup more than anything. ease of use and cost go a long way. try to carry a couple diff ways from week to week. the more you carry the more you will start to nit pick at what you like and dislike and will narrow down your style of carry. as for care, sigs to like to run wet. so keep your new toy cleaned and well lubed. congrats on your purchase and good luck.


----------



## stringplukker (Feb 15, 2013)

I use a Blackhawk Serpa for OWB carry in the winter with my long coat or for just wearing around the house and ranch and I use Milt Sparks Versa Max ll for IWB. I am still trying to figure out the best placement for the Milt Sparks. Only been carrying about 3 weeks so still working out the kinks!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Am I correct in assuming your bought a .40 226 ? Is this your first Sig ? If so, welcome to the Sig-ness, it only get worse. Or better !


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am going to suggest you try a Remora before you go spending a lot of money on holsters that you are not happy with. Get one with a combat cut and a sweatshield. Do a search and you will find that they are very comfortable and stay where you put them.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought the Sig P228 and I still love that gun after 20 years! Never had a single malfunction and is accurate too. I own 9 Glocks so I do see their roles in carry from day to day but the Sig is by far superior in my hands.
As far as Holsters I have mine custom made and you can choose many styles from FIST Holsters out of Brooklyn NY. I love their paddle holsters and carry my sig with the #2 Holster and the clip ISP holster. They make belts and mag holsters too.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, Minnesotan's love their SIG's! Picked up a 220 at the River Center show last Dec just before all this started. Only shot it once so far. The 226 has been out many times.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the 226, but carry the the 239. Love them both. Look at the N8squared professional holster for IWB carry.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a crossbreed coming for my 226 Extreme. I have tried numerous holsters, and nothing has felt right. I think the way the super tuck spreads the weight around should make it a viable carry weapon. If that doesn't work, I might try a SOB. I am bound and determined to carry this thing! It's the best shooter I have!!! I love it.


----------

